# angler fish with marine betta



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

this is my future 75 gallon sw tank i was thinking a yellow clown wart skin angler fish and maybe a marine betta . do you think this could work or will one of them eat the other one or kill the other one? thanks


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

The marine betta is a very calm fish for a grouper.A must have for me even in reef tanks with shrimp!I have 3,in 2 different tanks.I actually have 2 I think are a pair in my 75 for over a year now.They are my all time favorite marine fish.
I don't think the angler would eat the betta as it is just to big?


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

thanks so much


----------

